# Electric Water Heater



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2010)

Would you write up this crawlspace install?

I would.

What code in the IRC covers this?


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

Jeff is that glare from your camera or the required lighting outlet per 210.70(A)(3)?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

It did have the required lighting but I never turn the lights on in the crawlspaces as my flashlight works better and I am not "blinded by the light"

Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

334.30


----------



## Fortner (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

In the IRC? Table 3702.1 under NM column. Our state adopts the NEC for residential and commercial, so 334.30(2008) as stated above, would apply.


----------



## mueller (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

P2803.6.1 Requirements for discharge pipe. The discharge

piping serving a pressure-relief valve, temperature- relief

valve or combination valve shall:

7. Discharge to a termination point that is readily observable

by the building occupants.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				mueller said:
			
		

> P2803.6.1 Requirements for discharge pipe. The dischargepiping serving a pressure-relief valve, temperature- relief
> 
> valve or combination valve shall:
> 
> ...


Good point but this is an Electrical topic


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

Prediction,

This is going to be a looong thread.

Uncle Bob


----------



## mueller (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

oops :shock:


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Prediction,This is going to be a looong thread.
> 
> Uncle Bob


ooooh yes.......


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				mueller said:
			
		

> oops :shock:


Just remember you are the one that is responsible for making UB's prediction.....hahahaha :mrgreen:


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

Yes, 3702.1, and maybe 3509.6, although I cannot tell if there is pex above the copper


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> Yes, 3702.1, and maybe 3509.6, although I cannot tell if there is pex above the copper


Educate me....What does Pex above the copper have to do with anything at this point? Were you thinking the short sections of copper need to be bonded per 250.104 ? Just asking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

Jar,

How about posting the water heater on "Residential Plumbing"; so we can take this baby to the next level; without compromising the Electrical discussion?

This can be a great plumbing topic,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Jar,How about posting the water heater on "Residential Plumbing"; so we can take this baby to the next level; without compromising the Electrical discussion?
> 
> This can be a great plumbing topic,
> 
> Uncle Bob


Done


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater

Greg, I was thinking the short sections would not need bonded as the are interupted and not continious by the pex. Is this interpretation correct?   Thanks, Bill


----------



## raider1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				PORTEOUS said:
			
		

> Greg, I was thinking the short sections would not need bonded as the are interupted and not continious by the pex. Is this interpretation correct?   Thanks, Bill


Short sections of metal water piping do not constitute a "piping system" and therefore are not required to be bonded in accordance with 250.104(A).

Chris


----------



## dcspector (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Electric Water Heater



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> PORTEOUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Greg, I was thinking the short sections would not need bonded as the are interupted and not continious by the pex. Is this interpretation correct?   Thanks, Bill


Short sections of metal water piping do not constitute a "piping system" and therefore are not required to be bonded in accordance with 250.104(A).

Chris

Porteous and Chris yes that was my point. I mis understood you and read too much between your lines. I thought maybe you were thinking that the copper stub ups were requiring bonding.


----------

